# Well Make Them Think



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Couple months ago had a person break into our House. We got a Security System, including Cameras. Caught their Son snooping around our place on Camera. Told his Sister next time we would shoot him and ask questions next. She says he is just a young Boy you wouldn't shoot him. My wife told her to let him come back we will see.

Well we was involved having this person arrested the other day. They Bailed out. Had friends beat our Son, threaten to kill him.

This Kid that was snooping around our place went to Urgent Care at the Hospital because he was cooking Meth and got burns on his face while doing it. Oh the Law is some what looking for him Posting Nudes of Girls at the school.

He isn't that hard to find.

Our Son said they are scared to come around our place anymore because it would be too much trouble. Hate to say it but told our Son he should Beef up his Security. Use to not be this way.

big rockpile


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Your son needs to seriously rethink his decision to hang out with these kind of people.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

sisterpine said:


> Your son needs to seriously rethink his decision to hang out with these kind of people.


Not hanging out last time they blocked in his Car, drug him out, beat him. He went through the ditch to get away from them.

big rockpile


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

sounds like the scenario for a self defense shooting.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I once heard a guy explaining how he tried to help a fella out of the ditch the guy got all mad at him and punched him , this guy refused to punch back let the guy beat him , his explanation was if you fight back and especially if you win he will get all his equally stupid buddies to come over and harass you , your family for a few generations and set fire to your truck and or house.

they tell a story their way however they reinvent it in their head to make them the victim every time and then feel they have the right to do anything in retribution. 

thing is if no one ever removes these fools from the earth and gene pool stupid just keeps getting dumber.

problem is the same mess applies their "victim" parents or family sue you ruin you financially for justifiably shooting their stupid , when they should be culled form the heard also for perpetuating stupid.

so you only want to shoot when your only option really is you or them in the coffin come the end of the week.

society only works when any time a person is doing something they know is wrong they have a real fear of getting caught and for their life , and if they are fast enough at surrendering and taking their lumps they might get to live another day.

about responsibility.
any one ever have kids that forgot things at home when they went to school , their gym cloths , books , homework , band instrument. when mine went back to school they forgot all sorts of things I bet 2-3 times a month I was running thing over to the school. I talked to them about it told them they needed to be more responsible but it didn't take. then I got to thinking , when I was a kid my dad drove truck and my mom worked in the city from 08:00 to 17:30 it was all me , my grandma was a 1/4 mile away till I was about 10 then even that was not an option. I remembered everything or I dealt with it. so while I work only 2 miles from the school and could run things over I had to tell them no I wouldn't don't call if it isn't an emergency. well they got a hole lot better at getting their stuff together.

people need to be held responsible or they will never be responsible not many people forget their lunch twice once they remember what being hungry all day is like. thing is now they have the kids eat school lunch and bill you for it , so they don't learn what hungry feels like. you can learn things the easy way or the hard way but you never forget the hard way.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

JJ Grandits said:


> sounds like the scenario for *a self defense shooting.*


That may be difficult to prove when you've been telling people *beforehand* you're going to shoot someone.

That's a really foolish thing to do.


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

I agree with Bearfoot. Do what you have to do. Don't look for it. Don't talk about it. That just looks like what the enemy does, whomever that may be.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Bearfootfarm said:


> That may be difficult to prove when you've been telling people *beforehand* you're going to shoot someone.
> 
> That's a really foolish thing to do.


Well things have changed here in Missouri and where these people haven't held back on assaults, things can be done.

Just letting them know so they will think about it.

big rockpile


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

big rockpile said:


> Well *things have changed* here in Missouri and where these people haven't held back on assaults, things can be done.
> 
> Just letting them know so they will think about it.
> 
> big rockpile


Things haven't "changed" enough that you can shoot someone for "snooping around".
Telling someone you plan to shoot someone is "communicating threats" and can be used as evidence of premeditation.



> Just letting them know so they will think about it.


Forget the macho melodrama.
Report him to the police and stay out of the soap opera yourself.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Not Missouri, but things have changed down here.

Had a neighbor who kept having cattle stolen. The sheriff tried all kinds of different things...Patrols dropping by at odd hours, staking out the home of the person they thought responsible, staking out the cattle herd a few times trying to catch somebody stealing.

Never did catch the man in the act.

But...the thieving stopped after a private meeting in a local judge's office. The judge told my neighbor, in the sheriff's presence, that if he caught who they all thought was stealing the cattle, to shoot him dead. Do not wound him, kill him. The judge wanted only one story to be told in his courtroom. I assume the sheriff would use a drop gun and the plea would be self defense. Who knows if that word went out or not, but things did stop.

That was over 40 years ago. Nobody would even think to do that now...


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

Cattle rustling was a hanging offense in NH 'til the early '70s. 1970's that is. Dern politicians changed that, didn't want relatives or voter base strung up I guess. Even then you were supposed to report it and not take action yourself. Self defense or defense of others is a different story.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Things haven't "changed" enough that you can shoot someone for "snooping around".
> Telling someone you plan to shoot someone is "communicating threats" and can be used as evidence of premeditation.
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting Law Enforcement told us what to do. So you know more than them. I would say he is going by Castle Doctrine. I know my wife already shot one Guy and nothing was said.

Just found out yesterday seems the Druggies know best to stay clear of our place just by word of mouth.

big rockpile


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

Laws vary from state to state obviously. Somebody breaking into my house is one thing. Someone cutting a corner of my posted land 2 miles away is another story. 

I agree, word of mouth works just fine. Don't verify the rumors.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok pretty clear on the New Law

Under the castle doctrine, people who encounter an intruder in their homes or vehicles — or on their property, under a more recent expansion of the law — are given more leeway in using deadly force.

The law allows you to use that force without fear of being charged or sued.

Oh now anyone can Conceal Carry in the state of Missouri. The way it should be.

big rockpile


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

Same in NH. No permit or license required. You can still get one though and it is honored in MO same as MO is honored in NH. Love it when things work as they should.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

BRP, ever think of moving? Some of the other things you've mentioned make it seem like you're in pretty close quarters where you are.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Bellyman said:


> BRP, ever think of moving? Some of the other things you've mentioned make it seem like you're in pretty close quarters where you are.


Lived many years Isolated but it was crazy there. People would burn you out and always had to make sure you had a Firearm handy.

But Guy that bought me out said I killed all the Deer in the area but I think he was more concerned I was going to build a House down in the holler.

Oh I was told neighbor on one side had City ways and I have Hillbilly ways and they clash.

big rockpile


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

big rockpile said:


> Ok pretty clear on the New Law
> 
> Under the castle doctrine, people who encounter an intruder in their homes or vehicles — or on their property, under a more recent expansion of the law — are given more leeway in using deadly force.
> 
> ...


Even under the "new" law, you still need to be facing great bodily harm. Shoot the guy at 30 feet or in the back castle doctrin won't mean jack. The expanded version of the castle law was more or less to include your vehicle as an extension of your home. You still need to be in imminent danger of great bodily harm or death. That would be like me shooting my neighbor for going into my shop without permission from the house 75 yards away, your going to jail. On the flip side I don't necessarily disagree with the guy going away but it's not something I would advertise or speak of at all where it's in black and white for the world to see.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Texaspredatorhu said:


> Even under the "new" law, you still need to be facing great bodily harm. Shoot the guy at 30 feet or in the back castle doctrin won't mean jack. The expanded version of the castle law was more or less to include your vehicle as an extension of your home. You still need to be in imminent danger of great bodily harm or death. That would be like me shooting my neighbor for going into my shop without permission from the house 75 yards away, your going to jail. On the flip side I don't necessarily disagree with the guy going away but it's not something I would advertise or speak of at all where it's in black and white for the world to see.


I think you will find people have been shot in the back and it was questioned and found the shooter was not at fault. This Law has been expanded to where Guest in your Home are safe.

I really think you need to reread the Law as it is wrote for Missouri and cases that have came up since the revision.

Such as

The law now covers you even if you fend off a carjacker or confront an intruder in your tent in the woods.

Even if you only feared a slap, that would be a fear of unlawful force and would allow you to shoot an intruder.

Oh this is good one

In a case earlier in 2011, a man broke into his ex-girlfriend's St. Louis home and tried to attack her, according to police. Another man who was also in the home came to the woman's aid and pointed a gun at the intruder, Emmett Terry, but didn't shoot.

Instead, he handed the gun over to the woman, who pointed it at Terry as he stood with his back to a wall, according to police. The woman's friend helped her steady the gun and point it at Terry.

"I told you if you came back, I was gonna kill you," she said before fatally shooting him, according to police reports.

St. Louis police thought the killing of Terry in April was a crime and sought second-degree murder charges against the woman and the man. But prosecutors declined to file them because the shooting could be justified under the castle doctrine.

big rockpile


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

big rockpile said:


> Ok pretty clear on the New Law
> 
> Under the castle doctrine, people who encounter an intruder in their homes or vehicles — or on their property, under a more recent expansion of the law — are given more leeway in using *deadly force*.


I hope you have a good lawyer on retainer.



big rockpile said:


> I really think you need to reread the Law as it is wrote for Missouri and cases that have came up since the revision.


"Cases that have came (sic) up" mean nothing at all without knowing all the details.

I think you need to read the part that says *deadly* force can only be used when there is an immediate threat of death or severe injury, or to prevent a "forcible felony".

http://www.moga.mo.gov/mostatutes/stathtml/56300000311.html


> 2. A person shall not use deadly force upon another person under the circumstances specified in subsection 1 of this section unless:
> 
> (1) He or she reasonably believes that such deadly force is necessary to protect himself, or herself or her unborn child, or another against death, serious physical injury, or any *forcible felony*;


http://www.moga.mo.gov/mostatutes/stathtml/56300000111.html


> (3) "Forcible felony", any felony involving the use or threat of physical force or violence against any individual, including but not limited to murder, robbery, burglary, arson, kidnapping, assault, and any forcible sexual offense;


Notice they didn't list "snooping around" or simple trespassing.



big rockpile said:


> But prosecutors declined to file them because the shooting could be justified under the castle doctrine.


That case had nothing to do with "castle doctrine", which really only means there is no requirement to retreat.

Her shooting was legal because she was being physically attacked.


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

Last I knew we also has arson on the offense list.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

All they have to do is look at a person like they want to harm them.

Like I say Law Enforcement told us what to do with this person on their property.

big rockpile


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

big rockpile said:


> All they have to do is look at a person like they want to harm them.
> 
> Like I say Law Enforcement told us what to do with this person on their property.
> 
> big rockpile


I'm with BFF, I hope you have a damn fine defense lawyer.

By your definition of a slap I can shoot some hoochie in a bar for slapping me even though she is 5'2" 112lbs but slapped me. Nice try!

Texas includes your car into the castle doctrine as well and we just had a shooting not too long ago where a guy went into a gated community broke into a house and was shot going over the fence. The shooter has been charged with murder and his case is not looking too good. There was no imminent threat when the clown was jumping the fence to leave. Looking like they are going to hurt you is a line of BS. Your law enforcement officials must be some fine pieces of work if that's advice they give you. Good luck and I hope you never act on any of your poor information.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

So I'm to understand a LEO is not to be trusted as to what they tell a person? Been told by many different things.

Well I haven't ever shot anyone. And doing everything I can to keep the Druggies at bay. Had my place broke into twice and getting tired of them walking off with my stuff. They stole my Sons Car and T.V. the other day.

big rockpile


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

big rockpile said:


> So I'm to understand a LEO is not to be trusted as to what they tell a person?


Cops don't always understand the laws as well as you would hope.
Ask a lawyer if you want advice on law.
Ask a cop if you want to know good places to eat.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

big rockpile said:


> So I'm to understand a LEO is not to be trusted as to what they tell a person? Been told by many different things.
> 
> Well I haven't ever shot anyone. And doing everything I can to keep the Druggies at bay. Had my place broke into twice and getting tired of them walking off with my stuff. They stole my Sons Car and T.V. the other day.
> 
> big rockpile


If you've been told many different things by many different cops they why would you believe them. BFF posted blips of the law and a link to it. If you or yours are not in any type of danger and you poppin' an idiot for snooping around doesn't put you or yours lives at risk. I really think you should take a carry class again it might help you understand the laws better.


----------

